# LYFT's 2018 Tax summary doesnt match my numbers



## Longislandcar (Feb 10, 2018)

HI All

Im emailing back and forth with lyft on this, wondering if anybody else has had the same problem?

LYFTS tax summary shows a gross, and then expenses and fees, I get this, but when I deduct expenses and fees from the gross, it is higher than what I receieved in my bank account. So LYFT's version of my NET, is higher than mine, by around $22 dollars. Does not make sense to me.
Im hoping they have a USA based, knowledgebale human to help me with this in LYFT support. First few emails felt like a robot......
Let me know if anybody else has same problem. I havent double checked uber's math yet, might find same problem there.


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

Maybe your missing cash out deductiins


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Or maybe tolls? In any case, I would just go with the figure they are using- the difference in taxes owed will be negligible if any.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Longislandcar said:


> HI All
> "Im emailing back and forth with lyft on this, wondering if anybody else has had the same problem?
> 
> LYFTS tax summary shows a gross, and then expenses and fees, I get this, but when I deduct expenses and fees from the gross, it is higher than what I receieved in my bank account. So LYFT's version of my NET, is higher than mine, by around $22 dollars. Does not make sense to me.
> ...


You're most likely using the "cash" method of accounting, Lyft is using the "accrual" method. They might have accrued $22 that you earned in 2018 but didn't receive till 2019. Or in 17/18


----------

